# Kimler Var > Büyük Türk Alimleri >  ömer hayyam

## ceyda

200px-Omar_Khayam.jpgAsıl adı Giyaseddin Ebu'l Feth Bin İbrahim El Hayyam' dır. 18 Mayıs 1048'-de İranin Nişabur kentinde doğan Ömer Hayyam bir çadırcının oğluydu. Çadırcı anlamına gelen soyadını babasının mesleğinden almıştır.Fakat o soyisminin çok ötesinde işlere imza atmıştır.Daha yaşadığı dönemde İbn-i Sina'dan sonra Doğu'nun yetiştirdiği en büyük bilgin olarak kabul ediliyor-du. Tıp, fizik, astronomi, cebir, geometri ve yüksek matematik alanlarında önemli çalışmaları olan Ömer Hayyam için zamanın bütün bilgilerini bildiği söylenirdi. O herkesten farklı olarak yaptığı çalışmaların çoğunu kaleme almadı, oysa O is-mini çokça duyduğumuz teo-remlerin isimsiz kahramanıdır. Elde bulunan ender kayıtlara da-yanılarak Ömer Hayyam'ın çalışmaları şöyle sıralanabilir: 
Yazdığı bilimsel içerikli kitaplar arasında Cebir ve Geometri Üzerine, Fiziksel Bilimler Alanın-da Bir Özet, Varlıkla İlgili Bilgi Özeti, Oluş ve Görüşler, Bilgelikler Ölçüsü, Akıllar Bahçesi yer alır. Enbüyük eseri Cebir Risalesi'dir. On bölümden oluşan bu kitabın dört bölümünde kübik denklemleri incelemiş ve bu denklemleri sınıflandırmıştır. Matematik tarihinde ilk kez bu sı-nıflandırmayı yapan kişidir. O cebiri, sayısal ve geometrik bilinmeyenlerin belirlenmesini a-maçlayan bilim olarak tanımlardı. Matematik bilgisi ve yeteneği zamanın çok ötesinde olan Ömer Hayyam denklemlerle ilgili başarılı çalışmalar yapmıştır. Nitekim, Hayyam 13 farklı 3. dereceden denklem tanımlamıştır. Denklemleri çoğunlukla geometrik metod kullanarak çözmüştür ve bu çözümler zekice seçilmiş konikler üzerine dayandırılmıştır. Bu kitabında iki koniğin arakesitini kullanarak 3. dereceden her denklem tipi için köklerin bir geometrik çizi-mi bulunduğunu belirtir ve bu köklerin varlık koşullarını tartışır. 
Bunun yanısıra Hayyam, binom açılımını da bulmuştur. Binom teoerimini ve bu açılımdaki katsayıları bulan ilk kişi olduğu düşünülmektedir. (Pascal üçgeni diye bildiğimiz şey aslında bir Hayyam üçgenidir).Öğrenimi tamamlayan Ömer Hayyam kendisine bugünlere kadar uzana-cak bir ün kazandıran Cebir Risaliyesi'ni ve Rubaiyat'ı Semerkant'ta kaleme almıştır. Dönemin üç ünlü ismi Nizamülmülk, Hasan Sabbah ve Ömer Hayyam bu şehirde bir araya gelmiştir. Dönemin hakanı Melikşah, adı devlet düzeni anlamına gelen ve bu ada yakışır yaşayan veziri Nizamül-mülk'e çok güvenirdi. Ömer Hayyam ile ilk kez Semerkant'ta tanışan Nizam onu İsfa-han'a davet eder. Orada buluştuklarında O'na devlet hülyasından bahseder ve bu büyük ha-yalinin gerçekleşmesi için Hayyam'dan yardım ister. Fakat Hayyam devlet işlerine karışmak istemez ve teklifini geri çevirir.4 Aralık 1131'de doğduğu yer olan Nişabur' da fani dünyaya veda eder..

----------

